# welcome to the humor avant garde jazz



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

crying of centipede 
http://mp3.music.lib.ru/mp3/p/pantry_of_sug/pantry_of_sug-crying_of_centipede-2.mp3


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow, that's great. who composed that?


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks... I am.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

You should post that on Today's Composers subforum. Who was your influence? I'm guessing Mingus and Sun Ra?


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

As a fact it was composed before I listen SanRa. I listen Thelonious medeski trio antheil mr.bungle There are many different music. San ra obviously influence me now). I like it.


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

one more


----------

